# In our element



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

a few pics from yesterdays shoot, a mixed bag of 208 partridge and 8 pheasants,


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

a few more..


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

pics must be too large to upload altogether, so having to upload im multiple posts..


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

....and more


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

last batch..there is a price to pay, ie the last pic haha


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Great looking pic's H 

Shoot look's high up with all that low cloud/mist.

Looks steep too, dogs get a good work out I bet? 

Owner looks a bit sore though!!!!

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

it is high up Hobbsy, and those hills are steep, very steep, one of the drives is called Heart Attack Hill for obvious reasons


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Great looking pic's H
> 
> Shoot look's high up with all that low cloud/mist.
> 
> ...


been struggling with my ankle lately, I've got a 10" steel plate in it from when I broke my tib/fib 20 years ago and just lately all I seem to be doing workwise is floor tiling that seems to aggravate it. We were supposed to be on another shoot today with similar terrain but I've given a raincheck on that and going out on the lash instead haha


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

harrigab said:


> hobbsy1010 said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking pic's H
> ...


Bit of R&R never hurt anybody mate.
Get a comfy stool at the bar, put your leg up and enjoy the game this evening!! 
Hobbsy


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

What a great day... what a great work out... will make for a great Feast!!
What the heck happened to "Little" Elvis??? He got Huge!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Stunning scenery you have over there!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Does NO ONE in your Village have a GOOD LOOKING PUP ? LOL !!!!!!!!!!


----------

